# Husq 372XP vs. Stihl MS460 Mag? What should be done?



## Robert J (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey all,

Out of curiousity what should be done to a 372XP to compete with a MS460? My buddy is ranting and raving about his magnum and says he will out cut any husqvarna lol...what can I do to my 372 to squash him? I know it can be done as ive seen via search and youtube. Saw guru's your advice is much appreciated!!! Thanks again all for a great forum!


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 31, 2013)

Send it to Randy at Mastermind Saw works


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 31, 2013)

Not too many (if any) "home" remedies to make a 372 out pull a 460.
Send it out for port work is about all I can think of. 
Changing bar size, chain type, rim size and muffler modding are some "home" remedies to try.


----------



## Tnshaker (Aug 31, 2013)

What size wood r u cutting? Hard or soft wood? Most people will tell the 372 will be faster till u get at least above 20" or so. Then say above 24" or so the 460 may pull away. I have a 372 that is very fast that was ported by mastermind. I am considering porting my 460 to compare to the 372.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 31, 2013)

Deleting the base gasket and a muffler mod will get you very close.


----------



## dl5205 (Aug 31, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Deleting the base gasket and a muffler mod will get you very close.



+1
This plus good chain, good tune and you'll probably win in 16"-18" wood.


----------



## RiverRocket (Aug 31, 2013)

You're not comparing apples to apples....Put a 25"bar and full comp on both saws in larger wood and you're in trouble...buy a bigger husky...Because after he has figured out that you have done some mods he's gonna start modifying his 460....your fighting a losing battle..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Aug 31, 2013)

If it's a cookie cutting contest, then get the 372 ported. Simple as that. But for work purposes, I'd take the 372 any day because it's lighter, uses less fuel, and the trees around here aren't big enough to where the 460 would pull away. The bigger question is who can put more wood on the ground in an 8-hour day; the better-skilled, stronger operator will win every time.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 31, 2013)

a ported 372 will smoke a ported 460 with any size bar


----------



## Tnshaker (Aug 31, 2013)

There u have it if anyone can tell u what a 372 is capable of it is terry landrum. I found a nice used non x torque 372 that needs to find its way to his shop for port work.


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 31, 2013)

After an MM I noticed a consideral difference in my 372.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 31, 2013)

Just box it up and ship it to Randy or Terry.......but then it really wont be close anymore.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 31, 2013)

this one is mine
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/10aUUxoPl18" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RiverRocket (Aug 31, 2013)

Stihl 460 vs Stihl 440 vs Husky 372 vs Solo 681 - YouTube opcorn:


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 1, 2013)

In addition to the port work already mentioned, I would recommend throwing on a loop of Square Chisel.
This alone could give you another 10-15% speed increase, Maybe more...

Here's a couple of videos of a Stihl 460 Round/Square Comparison:

Round:Stihl MS460 round ground stihl full chisel chain - YouTube
Square:Stihl MS460 with square Filed oregon chisel chain - YouTube

I have a friend that wanted to race his stock 460 VS. my stock 372.
I had on a loop of square chisel full comp at the time vs his round full comp.
It was a dead heat, virtually neck to neck on every cut. He thought he was going to absolutely destroy me....Not!
I said. "Hey Man!, Isn't that new 460 of yours 76cc?" :msp_tongue:
Good times.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 1, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> a ported 372 will smoke a ported 460 with any size bar



:msp_smile:


----------



## Rounder (Sep 1, 2013)

I've always just stuck a ported 51.4 upper on mine......


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> a ported 372 will smoke a ported 460 with any size bar



Maybe but the 460 will be running longer with all its bolts in place. 372's don't hold up stock.


----------



## Tnshaker (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe that is why I have 2 372's and keep a 460 for backup:msp_biggrin:. I like the 372's much more but I trust the 460 more


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 1, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Maybe but the 460 will be running longer with all its bolts in place. 372's don't hold up stock.



you must have never made a living with a stihl.all saws and all brands loose nuts ,bolts,screws clips,and caps when worked long and hard day after day.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> you must have never made a living with a stihl.all saws and all brands loose nuts ,bolts,screws clips,and caps when worked long and hard day after day.



Your 100% right. I haven't made a living with a Stihl or a Husky. I've had a few 372's with missing bolts. Both brands shine and ####. Locktite all your screws in the 372 and you got a dandy saw just pray the crank holds up.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Your 100% right. I haven't made a living with a Stihl or a Husky. I've had a few 372's with missing bolts. Both brands shine and ####. Locktite all your screws in the 372 and you got a dandy saw just pray the crank holds up.



I'm done now. You found my weakness. I really defend my favorite Stihl hard.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 1, 2013)

keep digging, youll convince "yourself" that the stihl is better. you would think that if the 372 is so prone to crank failures they would not have been one of the most popular saws in history. go figure


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2013)

Huskies lose bolts, Stihl air filter setup doesn't stay as clean and the av on stihls aren't as nice. I've rebuilt both brands with new cranks. 

The 460 is more solid feeling. 372 is more comfortable. Both will last a long time with good maintenance. It will be a toss up on which is faster between stock saws with the chain and tune probably making up the difference.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> keep digging, youll convince "yourself" that the stihl is better. you would think that if the 372 is so prone to crank failures they would not have been one of the most popular saws in history. go figure



The main reason I stay with Stihl is because I work for dealership that sells Stihl. I love my Stihl saws and back them up pretty hard. I wont argue with a guy that run them and ported both for a living. No hard feelings Terry. :msp_smile:I would like to see a strong 372 and a strong 460 on the dyno. I've seen videos of the 372 smoking the 460 and the 460 smoking a 372. Porting is an art and I have yet to see two ported saws the same.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2013)

The 460 I just had here at home working on was a real runner. I wish it was mine so I could send it to you. It was faster than my Xpw and 288.


----------



## roberte (Sep 1, 2013)

Philip Wheelock said:


> If it's a cookie cutting contest, then get the 372 ported. Simple as that. But for work purposes, I'd take the 372 any day because it's lighter, uses less fuel, and the trees around here aren't big enough to where the 460 would pull away. *The bigger question is who can put more wood on the ground in an 8-hour day; the better-skilled, stronger operator will win every time.*




thank you. +1


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 1, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> The 460 I just had here at home working on was a real runner. I wish it was mine so I could send it to you. It was faster than my Xpw and 288.



Faster than your ported 288? In big wood?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Faster than your ported 288? In big wood?



Didn't get to run them in anything bigger than 24" maple.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2013)

RiverRocket said:


> Stihl 460 vs Stihl 440 vs Husky 372 vs Solo 681 - YouTube opcorn:



Quite a lot has changed in the 4 years since that vid was made.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Quite a lot has changed in the 4 years since that vid was made.



Explain please.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2013)

Most of us have changed/improved how we build a saw since then.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Most of us have changed/improved how we build a saw since then.



Yep. So will a ported 372 smoke a ported 460 with any bar in any wood?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Yep. So will a ported 372 smoke a ported 460 with any bar in any wood?



That would be a VERY close race. I'd give a slight edge to the 372.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2013)

There may be a few 460s out there that can run with the 372s. This one is did here was real surprising. Sorry I'm on my phone and can't get the embed code.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttoQDfZvjPk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## RiverRocket (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not trying to start a fight, but I've owned 372's and own a 460..
My brother does all of his cutting with a 372....there one of the best saws ever built in my opinion,
The only reason i don't own a 372 know is that i'm shopping for an older one to port and just haven't found the right one yet. Or better yet... Husky soon comes out with an Auto tuned 372
But there is no way a stock 372 will cut with my 460... The 460 just has way too much torque. 
I've run ported 372s, but i've never ran a good ported 460, so i can't say how that matchup would be, but i would have to think that a 460 modified by the right builder would be stronger than a ported 372 (JMO)


----------



## ernurse (Sep 1, 2013)

RiverRocket said:


> You're not comparing apples to apples....Put a 25"bar and full comp on both saws in larger wood and you're in trouble...buy a bigger husky...Because after he has figured out that you have done some mods he's gonna start modifying his 460....your fighting a losing battle..:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep ...no replacement for displacement.


----------



## ernurse (Sep 1, 2013)

Hows that 346 Rocket?


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That would be a VERY close race. I'd give a slight edge to the 372.



Quad port gives the 372 the advantage. I like the Stihl 361 cause it's quad port.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 1, 2013)

I like the torque of the 461 


Sent from my iPhone guaranteeing nothing.


----------



## ernurse (Sep 1, 2013)

Isn't the 441 a quad port cylinder also?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't think the 441 is a quad port. It does have the strato ports with the dual transfers.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 1, 2013)

372 FTW!!!!


----------



## mt.stalker (Sep 1, 2013)

When I cut firewood at the hunting club , I'm usually cutting with a guy who is a professional logger . He has Stihl 460"s or 046's , i cant rem. which . My lowly MM'd 272 smokes his 46's in both speed and torque . He got pissed , and now brings an 066 to the ring . 
Gotta get my 181 done , and shame his 66 . :msp_wink:


----------



## dl5205 (Sep 1, 2013)

chadihman said:


> 372's don't hold up stock.



Everyone is entitled to an opinion. In this case, yours is wrong.


----------



## Tnshaker (Sep 1, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong.....the crank bearing trouble is more to do with the x toque saws. The non x torque are as trouble free as any saw to my knowledge.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2013)

Tnshaker said:


> Correct me if I am wrong.....the crank bearing trouble is more to do with the x toque saws. The non x torque are as trouble free as any saw to my knowledge.



It's an occasional problem on the older one's too. I have a 2171 I'm putting a crank in now. The big end rod bearing was shot. I think it was Jacob J that said the 372 is one saw that would benefit from more oil, as in 32:1 mix. Please correct me if I quoted him wrong there.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess I need more run time with a super ported 372 to understand.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2013)

The 372 and 385/390 are both saw families that benefit from extra oil. It seems like the saws ran with longer bars out west in production settings will give up sooner.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It's an occasional problem on the older one's too. I have a 2171 I'm putting a crank in now. The big end rod bearing was shot. I think it was Jacob J that said the 372 is one saw that would benefit from more oil, as in 32:1 mix. Please correct me if I quoted him wrong there.



I believe that is correct.

The deal with the X-torq saws is they have main bearings with plastic cages. Not that that's a bad thing I guess, but I've personally seen 2 late 2010 models that the clutch side main bearing was absolutely smoked. Just my opinion, but I don't think plastic caged bearings are such a good idea, but Stihl has used them for awhile.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 1, 2013)

Also those 2 372xt did come from out west.....


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 1, 2013)

I buy saws to cut trees down then up. Pro stihls and XP huskies do the job just fine. Only a die hard husky fan would say the 046/460 aren't good saws (tho I like 044's better), just like only hardcore stihl heads would say a 372 is a bad saw. Both have put way too much wood on the ground over many years to not be great. The only larger Stihls and huskies which have essentially the same displacement are the 440/372. 460's bigger than 372, 385's bigger than 460, never understood the ms650 (like I never understood the 365), 660's bigger than 390, 395's bigger than 660. If you like a particular brand and model, then run it. If what you got isn't good enough, modify it, or get a bigger saw.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 1, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Huskies lose bolts, Stihl air filter setup doesn't stay as clean and the av on stihls aren't as nice. I've rebuilt both brands with new cranks.
> 
> The 460 is more solid feeling. 372 is more comfortable. Both will last a long time with good maintenance. It will be a toss up on which is faster between stock saws with the chain and tune probably making up the difference.



That's true with the 372 Huskys. I do a mid day quick check of everything daily. Top left on the starter cover and front left on the cylinder shroud seem to be the main offenders for me.....My 390 is the same as well. Kind of odd, but no big deal if you stay on top of it. 

Also, the bolts on the wrap seem to loosen slightly on occasion.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 1, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> The 372 and 385/390 are both saw families that benefit from extra oil. It seems like the saws ran with longer bars out west in production settings will give up sooner.



A lot of knuckleheads run their drags to low.....Not helping with the bearings....Seems to be an issue with the 460's as well. Any saw for that matter. The correct File-o-plate is a crank bearing's best friend.


----------



## RiverRocket (Sep 1, 2013)

ernurse said:


> Hows that 346 Rocket?


Awesome..I posted a video earlier today...First time making a video. I'm gonna try to make a better one tomorrow.
Did you ever have that 880 done? I thought you were talking about letting Dan Port it?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2013)

Rounder said:


> A lot of knuckleheads run their drags to low.....Not helping with the bearings....Seems to be an issue with the 460's as well. Any saw for that matter. The correct File-o-plate is a crank bearing's best friend.



Most don't realize how much a smooth chain helps a saw live.


----------



## dl5205 (Sep 1, 2013)

Rounder said:


> A lot of knuckleheads run their drags to low.....Not helping with the bearings....Seems to be an issue with the 460's as well. Any saw for that matter. The correct File-o-plate is a crank bearing's best friend.



I agree. Also a probable cause of extreme cases of loosening screws, in my opinion. I've been told before "knock 'um drags down and let 'er eat", but I've found that 'correctly set' works better for me. But I ain't no pro.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't go wrong with either, I do love my XPW though


----------



## Robert J (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the help folks! I do know he has zero want to mod his 460 so im not to worried about that. As faras my 372 goes...if I were to do a dual port MM and run an 8 pin rim how would I fare? My 372 is running the 32" bar it came with and his 460 is on a 32" as well.


----------



## RiverRocket (Sep 2, 2013)

Not so sure the 8 pin would help...probably lose too much power in the cut....I would think the 8 pin would benefit the 460 a little better..
If you're not already running a full skip? I would give that a try...I run a 25"B&C 7 pin full skip on my 460....I've been wanting to try the 8 pin...just haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2013)

Get some some semi skip or full comp square ground chain and stay with a 7 pin on the 372.


----------



## ernurse (Sep 2, 2013)

I would definately call myself a Stihl fan but I have to admit the 346, 372, and 390 are nice saws. I without question think that Husky has Stihl beat when it comes to airfiltration and anti-vib. I feel that Stihl has better overall build quality and durability. All companys have their turds and shining stars.


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 2, 2013)

Robert J said:


> Thanks for all the help folks! I do know he has zero want to mod his 460 so im not to worried about that. As faras my 372 goes...if I were to do a dual port MM and run an 8 pin rim how would I fare? My 372 is running the 32" bar it came with and his 460 is on a 32" as well.



No on the 8pin with a 32. That's a lot of bar on a 372. 460's torque advantage will be magnified as you get out of the 372's comfort zone. Pick up a rebuilt 385 and put him 9cc's down. Or better yet, just do what you're there to do and don't worry about racing your saws


----------



## Robert J (Sep 2, 2013)

Ive heard a lot of mixed feelings about running a 32 on a 372. What are your opinions regarding it? It came with a 32 so why not? I also have a 24 for it but I figured the 32 would be good for when I needed to drop something that requires it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 2, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> There may be a few 460s out there that can run with the 372s. This one is did here was real surprising. Sorry I'm on my phone and can't get the embed code.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttoQDfZvjPk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



saw sounds good :msp_thumbup:




both are good saws ,make good power,iv'e had both ,i like a few of the stihls features better ,so i pick stihl over the husky


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 2, 2013)

Robert J said:


> Ive heard a lot of mixed feelings about running a 32 on a 372. What are your opinions regarding it? It came with a 32 so why not? I also have a 24 for it but I figured the 32 would be good for when I needed to drop something that requires it.



Whatever makes you happy. There's all sorts of rules for bar length per cc, but if you're not consistently running the bar buried, and not cutting all day, you're probably not gonna want to pick up a 390 just to run the 32 when needed


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 2, 2013)

A strong 372 will pull a 32, but it's a little too much IMO. At the W.Kentucky 066 buildoff, I think my flat top 066 finished 8th out of 15-16 saws, so I finished about mid pack. I put the same 32'' bar and chain on my ported 372xpw and it cut a second faster in the same wood than my 066 did. Cutting cookies is a bit different than work though, while it did pull it good through that clean cant, I don't think I'd like it much trying to work with it everyday, JMO.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 2, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> No on the 8pin with a 32.



Yup, 8-pin only would slow your 372 down in big wood. The extra chain speed you get from an 8-pin is only good if you have the torque to keep
it in the high RPM powerband.

As you can see there are a lot of factors @ play

Here's a Good link Sprocket tuning recommendations. Lot of info on Madsen's you could put to use:

http://www.madsens1.com/bnc_sproc_tun.htm


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Sep 2, 2013)

Robert J said:


> Ive heard a lot of mixed feelings about running a 32 on a 372. What are your opinions regarding it? It came with a 32 so why not? I also have a 24 for it but I figured the 32 would be good for when I needed to drop something that requires it.



Depends what wood species and how big and which chain type. Around here, a 24" bar with full comp chain would be more useful and is more typical for a 70cc saw. I imagine, though, that cutting a Humboldt face in big wood with a 24" bar is a fool's errand.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2013)

mt.stalker said:


> When I cut firewood at the hunting club , I'm usually cutting with a guy who is a professional logger . He has Stihl 460"s or 046's , i cant rem. which . My lowly MM'd 272 smokes his 46's in both speed and torque . He got pissed , and now brings an 066 to the ring .
> Gotta get my 181 done , and shame his 66 . :msp_wink:



Maybe your chain is sharper and/or better than his, and/or your "gearing" is closer to optimal.

Lots of variables enter the picture in random comparisons....


----------



## justtools (Sep 2, 2013)

Another Thread dedicated on how to make a non Stihl saw Perform like a Stihl saw. If you owned a 460 than you could hang with your buddy. At this point Just use the Husky as a trim saw. You wont overwork it and with the 32" bar you wont have to bend over to cut. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2013)

I've run a 32" on a couple 372s and 2171. It will pull it when ported just fine. I think the saw is a little better balanced with a 28" bar.


----------



## roberte (Sep 2, 2013)

justtools said:


> Another Thread dedicated on how to make a non Stihl saw Perform like a Stihl saw. If you owned a 460 than you could hang with your buddy. At this point Just use the Husky as a trim saw. You wont overwork it and with the 32" bar you wont have to bend over to cut. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



just wait till next week, another rehash of a 460/461 vs (insert saw of choice here) me , i'll vote for a dolmar 7900 opcorn:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2013)

roberte said:


> just wait till next week, another rehash of a 460/461 vs (insert saw of choice here) me , i'll vote for a dolmar 7900 opcorn:



They already did that one a lot. The 7900 is way better in every way.


----------



## roberte (Sep 2, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> They already did that one a lot. The 7900 is way better in every way.



no its not

is too

No its not

YES it is


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep you got it.:sly:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2013)

justtools said:


> Another Thread dedicated on how to make a non Stihl saw Perform like a Stihl saw. If you owned a 460 than you could hang with your buddy. At this point Just use the Husky as a trim saw. You wont overwork it and with the 32" bar you wont have to bend over to cut. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



You miss the point the point - it is about a smaller Husky against a larger Stihl!


----------



## chadihman (Sep 2, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You miss the point the point - it is about a smaller Husky against a larger Stihl!



I'm searching for a good 372 to test on the dyno. I know the #'s of a 460 in my head. I wanna run a 372 through the wringer and compare. I'm searching on yakaz and eBay for a deal.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe you could find a member close that has a 372 you could run on the dyno?


----------



## ernurse (Sep 2, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> They already did that one a lot. The 7900 is way better in every way.



Except for one major factor....It's no longer made. That's one saw I really regret getting talked into selling.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2013)

There's more out there. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I'm searching for a good 372 to test on the dyno. I know the #'s of a 460 in my head. I wanna run a 372 through the wringer and compare. I'm searching on yakaz and eBay for a deal.



Dyno testing a random used saw that you don't know the story of may go anywhere.


----------



## wyk (Sep 2, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Deleting the base gasket and a muffler mod will get you very close.



VERY close. Add in some good chain and...

[video=youtube;X8uNt0CqU0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8uNt0CqU0c[/video]


----------



## chadihman (Sep 2, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Dyno testing a random used saw that you don't know the story of may go anywhere.



I'd probably buy a blown one and put a new oem jug on it to keep you happy:msp_biggrin:


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 3, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I'm searching for a good 372 to test on the dyno. I know the #'s of a 460 in my head. I wanna run a 372 through the wringer and compare. I'm searching on yakaz and eBay for a deal.



Not trying to bash your work cause I do think its good positive information that your gathering.....but there are a lot more factors than just knowing which saw has the highest dyno test to prove which one is the fastest in the cut.......I know of several engines that test high on the dyno that can be beat by a lower dyno tested engine.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 3, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> Not trying to bash your work cause I do think its good positive information that your gathering.....but there are a lot more factors than just knowing which saw has the highest dyno test to prove which one is the fastest in the cut.......I know of several engines that test high on the dyno that can be beat by a lower dyno tested engine.



Hp is not all I'm looking at when I dyno test a saw. I've tested a 461 vs a 660 on the dyno. Both saws had about the same hp at 9200 rpms but the 660 had much more torque in the lower rpm ranges. The 660 wins because it has its max hp within .1 hp from 6000-9200 rpms. A dyno tested engine doesn't lie if the torque and Hp are looked at correctly.

Matching the right size sprocket and chain is just as important so you can use your max hp in that particular saws max hp rpm range. A cars engine also needs to be matched to the rear ratio to use the engines hp efficiently.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I'd probably buy a blown one and put a new oem jug on it to keep you happy:msp_biggrin:



Run it in first then!:msp_wink:


----------



## wyk (Sep 3, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Run it in first then!:msp_wink:



Cute.

When you doin piped motors? This 064 pulls 19.7 hp at 12200:

Stihl 064 Dyno Run - YouTube


----------



## chadihman (Sep 3, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Cute.
> 
> When you doin piped motors? This 064 pulls 19.7 hp at 12200:
> 
> Stihl 064 Dyno Run - YouTube



Some day. I'd still consider myself a rookie at saw building.


----------



## Robert J (Sep 4, 2013)

So after having a fun trip to the er yesterday ive been lazy and havent used the search feature.. I know, ive been naughty haha. Anyway, I know how to do a dual port MM...but what is with the deletion of the base gasket? How do I do that? On a 372 after doing the MM and deletion of the base gasket what rpm should I look to tune to in the cut?


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 4, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Hp is not all I'm looking at when I dyno test a saw. I've tested a 461 vs a 660 on the dyno. Both saws had about the same hp at 9200 rpms but the 660 had much more torque in the lower rpm ranges. The 660 wins because it has its max hp within .1 hp from 6000-9200 rpms. A dyno tested engine doesn't lie if the torque and Hp are looked at correctly.
> 
> Matching the right size sprocket and chain is just as important so you can use your max hp in that particular saws max hp rpm range. A cars engine also needs to be matched to the rear ratio to use the engines hp efficiently.



If I said a car with a engine that produced 520hp at 6500rpm and 510ft torque at 5500 ran against the exact same car with a engine that produced 475hp at 6500rpm and 480ft torque at 6000 rpms......which on would be faster in the 1/4 mile time?


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 4, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> If I said a car with a engine that produced 520hp at 6500rpm and 510ft torque at 5500 ran against the exact same car with a engine that produced 475hp at 6500rpm and 480ft torque at 6000 rpms......which on would be faster in the 1/4 mile time?



Neither. Imaginary cars don't run the 1/4 mile:msp_biggrin:


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 4, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Neither. Imaginary cars don't run the 1/4 mile:msp_biggrin:



What u mean I raced both of them in my dreams last night!!


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 4, 2013)

Many questions grasshopper. Deleting or removing the base gasket is exactly what it sounds like. Removing the base gasket and replacing it with Yamabond 4. Depending upon what the preop and postop squish numbers are, this can get you 25psi on a larger saw, which translates into more torque and power. I am not gonna write the book chapter required to teach you about squish measurements, gasket materials, safe clearance etc, etc... 
In the words of Brad Snelling: "Search is your friend."

In regards to tuning in the cut: Do you know how to do that? If yes, then yes. If no, then no


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 4, 2013)

What I'm trying to get at is the saw that has the highest torque and hp throughout the entire rpm range isn't always the fastest with the same size bar and same chain


----------



## roberte (Sep 4, 2013)

opcorn:

and in the orange corner....


----------



## chadihman (Sep 4, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> If I said a car with a engine that produced 520hp at 6500rpm and 510ft torque at 5500 ran against the exact same car with a engine that produced 475hp at 6500rpm and 480ft torque at 6000 rpms......which on would be faster in the 1/4 mile time?



No clue on a car because I don't race cars and haven't researched it. I can tell you a saw with a max 6 HP within .1 HP from 6500-9200 rpms is a better cutting saw that one that has max HP of 6 at 8000-9200 rpms. The more torque the better for larger sprockets and bars.


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 4, 2013)

chadihman said:


> No clue on a car because I don't race cars and haven't researched it. I can tell you a saw with a max 6 HP within .1 HP from 6500-9200 rpms is a better cutting saw that one that has max HP of 6 at 8000-9200 rpms. The more torque the better for larger sprockets and bars.



A car is really no different then a saw the longer the bar is like adding weight to the car,the duller the chain is like adding more wind resistance to the car same principle.......I just used the car for a reference


----------



## chadihman (Sep 4, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> A car is really no different then a saw the longer the bar is like adding weight to the car,the duller the chain is like adding more wind resistance to the car same principle.......I just used the car for a reference



Hey man just to clarify I'm not angry just trying to understand or trying to help you understand. A car starts out at low rpms and goes up. A saw starts high and goes down. My 461 tested pretty much the same as my 660 at 9200 rpms but the 660 held its HP at lower rpms. The winner is the 660. Put a 20" bar with an 8 or 9 tooth sprocket on the 660 and you have a race saw. Do the same thing on the 461 and it bogs down. A better torque curve with cut better unless your cutting small limbs.


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 4, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Hey man just to clarify I'm not angry just trying to understand or trying to help you understand. A car starts out at low rpms and goes up. A saw starts high and goes down. My 461 tested pretty much the same as my 660 at 9200 rpms but the 660 held its HP at lower rpms. The winner is the 660. Put a 20" bar with an 8 or 9 tooth sprocket on the 660 and you have a race saw. Do the same thing on the 461 and it bogs down. A better torque curve with cut better unless your cutting small limbs.



No harm just making small talk.......and i agree with this post


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 4, 2013)

chadihman said:


> No clue on a car because I don't race cars and haven't researched it. I can tell you a saw with a max 6 HP within .1 HP from 6500-9200 rpms is a better cutting saw that one that has max HP of 6 at 8000-9200 rpms. The more torque the better for larger sprockets and bars.














Incorrect IMHO. If you set the saw up with the correct sprocket/bar & chain combo they will be equal. Power is power and it's always there, it doesn't magically disappear, you just have to use it properly.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2013)

Torque gets you off the line. HP is required to make top speed. IMHO, RPM is every bit as important as torque. To focus on either one alone is a big mistake.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 4, 2013)

How many of you have actually taken a modded 372 made a cut set it down and then done the same thing with a modded 460?
Lots of replies are opinions, worse than that many are opinions of groupies.
The difference is miniscule, it boils down to what you like and want, not what others like or want. These are both the best two production falling saws of all time, even with a 32" bar and as well as an 8 pin sprocket.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 4, 2013)

Saw 1 has 6hp at 9200 rpms saw 2 has 6hp at 9200rpms this means both saws have 3.425 ft-lbs of torque at 9200 rpms. Saw 1 has 3.94 ft-lb of torque at 8000 rpms wich is still 6 hp. Saw 2 has 3.75 ft-lb at 8000 rpms so it has 5.71 hp. Saw 1 has 4.50 ft-lb at 7000 rpms wich is still 6 hp. Saw 2 has 4 ft-lb of torque at 7000 rpms wich is 5.33 hp. 

Saw 1 can handle a bigger bar or can run a smaller bar faster with a larger drive sprocket because it has the torque to pull it through. My 660 pulls a 36" bar with authority. My 461 will not unless you hold back on the saw.


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 4, 2013)

Tree Sling'r said:


> How many of you have actually taken a modded 372 made a cut set it down and then done the same thing with a modded 460?
> Lots of replies are opinions, worse than that many are opinions of groupies.
> The difference is miniscule, it boils down to what you like and want, not what others like or want. These are both the best two production falling saws of all time, even with a 32" bar and as well as an 8 pin sprocket.



So are you saying your a groupie?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 4, 2013)

Apples and Oranges but

In the sprint car world here in the PNW (because of heavy tracks)

Torque is were it's at because of the tracks during TT's during races the gearing can be changed to compensate for the track speed


----------



## chadihman (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm really sorry Robert J for getting this thread so sidetracked. Good luck modding your 372 to beat the 460


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 4, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I'm really sorry Robert J for getting this thread so sidetracked. Good luck modding your 372 to beat the 460



Side tracked?......lots of good info here racing is won on variables weather its a saw or a car, there's literally hundreds to compare a guy just has to pick the ones he thinks will lead him to victory


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2013)

Tree Sling'r said:


> How many of you have actually taken a modded 372 made a cut set it down and then done the same thing with a modded 460?
> Lots of replies are opinions, worse than that many are opinions of groupies.
> The difference is miniscule, it boils down to what you like and want, not what others like or want. These are both the best two production falling saws of all time, even with a 32" bar and as well as an 8 pin sprocket.



I did it a few times about 2 weeks ago. Usually the 372xpw I have has been faster but this 460 that was here was a super good runner. It pulled 28" semi skip with an 8 pin in hardwood nicely.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 4, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> So are you saying your a groupie?:hmm3grin2orange:



Depends on the group...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 4, 2013)

you guys keep your xpw and 460 ,iv'e had them both ,i still grab my early jugged 044 most of the time ,it pulls a 32 inch bar in the wood i cut just fine with the chains i have :cool2:

View attachment 313089
View attachment 313090


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2013)

You guys and your soft woods out there


----------



## Robert J (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok...most of the wood we cut here is Ponderosa's, Digger Pines, live oaks, blue oak, black oak, heritage oak and many other oaks, Cedar and some Madrone. Its not a big deal to mod the saw to beat him...I just want to haha. So I'm modding the saw for work...lots of it considering were starting a company based around tree work/removal, brush clearing and firewood. What are the best things I can do until I can send my saw to someone on here to be ported?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2013)

Muffler mod and base gasket delete.


----------



## Boleclimber (Sep 4, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned the chain. Square file a chain, or purchase a square filed chain, and set the rakers. I like running .030 depth for hardwood or .035 for softwood.


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 4, 2013)

Boleclimber said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned the chain. Square file a chain, or purchase a square filed chain, and set the rakers. I like running .030 depth for hardwood or .035 for softwood.



That's what I would do, hopefully the other guy is using round


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 4, 2013)

Tree Sling'r said:


> How many of you have actually taken a modded 372 made a cut set it down and then done the same thing with a modded 460?



I'm running a modded 372 and a modded 460 side by side everyday right now, with same bars and chains. I like running them both, but for different reasons.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a ported 460 and a ported 372 (both done by "major" builders on here). The 460 is hands-down stronger. I know the 372 could be made faster with some squish work, but the gap bw the two is very noticeable with a 24" buried and levered into hardwood. That said, the 372 is more comfortable to run for extended times.

Chad, I haven't forgotten you. I have the carb for the 460, I just need the time to install it, and trim the key and advance the timing a few °'s


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I have a ported 460 and a ported 372 (both done by "major" builders on here). The 460 is hands-down stronger. I know the 372 could be made faster with some squish work, but the gap bw the two is very noticeable with a 24" buried and levered into hardwood. That said, the 372 is more comfortable to run for extended times.
> 
> Chad, I haven't forgotten you. I have the carb for the 460, I just need the time to install it, and trim the key and advance the timing a few °'s



Your 460 is a turd. I've seen it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 4, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I have a ported 460 and a ported 372 (both done by "major" builders on here). The 460 is hands-down stronger. I know the 372 could be made faster with some squish work, but the gap bw the two is very noticeable with a 24" buried and levered into hardwood. That said, the 372 is more comfortable to run for extended times.



Your 460 though has extensive mods that your 372 likely doesn't have, making that comparison skewed. Both my 372 (50mm bore) and 460 have just ported cylinders set to the same squish and both have stock ignitions, mufflers, and carbs and the 372 has the edge.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Your 460 is a turd. I've seen it.




What do you expect when you give a monkey a grinder and some pie?????


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Your 460 though has extensive mods that your 372 likely doesn't have, making that comparison skewed. Both my 372 (50mm bore) and 460 have just ported cylinders set to the same squish and both have stock ignitions, mufflers, and carbs and the 372 has the edge.



*My* 372 has an edge over *my* 460s too JJ.....

Neal's 460 is one of the strongest I've done, but doesn't have the ignition advanced, and is sporting a Zama carb. There's still gains to be made on it.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 4, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Your 460 though has extensive mods that your 372 likely doesn't have, making that comparison skewed. Both my 372 (50mm bore) and 460 have just ported cylinders set to the same squish and both have stock ignitions, mufflers, and carbs and the 372 has the edge.



I don't disagree that the 460 is more "modded," But the difference is very pronounced. Another way to slice it is that the 372 has to make up .8hp just to break even with a stock 460...then again, you and Jasha forget more about saws while you sleep that I can ever hope to know.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> ..Neal's 460 is one of the strongest I've done, but doesn't have the ignition advanced, and is sporting a Zama carb. There's still gains to be made on it.



I hope to rectify that situation this weekend.


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 4, 2013)

Mastermind Worksaws
When Pie Matters​
I like the new slogan almost as much as my 394​


----------



## chadihman (Sep 4, 2013)

I got two 460's on the bench right now. Just got one together with a meteor kit. The other one is almost done with a new OEM mahle cylinder. One is going to Brad 
Can't wait to test some ported saws on the dyno.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Mastermind Sawworks
> When Pie Matters​
> I like the new slogan almost as much as my 394​



[video=youtube;WZGGYGJu0xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZGGYGJu0xU[/video]


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 4, 2013)

BTW, if I send you a cylinder, can you cut the squish band and base without the saw?
I picked up a used OEM 385 cylinder and wanted 220 PSI.

I will never need to apologize for that 394. It eats stuff real fast, and stuff


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> BTW, if I send you a cylinder, can you cut the squish band and base without the saw?
> I picked up a used OEM 385 cylinder and wanted 220 PSI.
> 
> I will never need to apologize for that 394. It eats stuff real fast, and stuff



I'd need the jug and piston.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 4, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Saw 1 has 6hp at 9200 rpms saw 2 has 6hp at 9200rpms this means both saws have 3.425 ft-lbs of torque at 9200 rpms. Saw 1 has 3.94 ft-lb of torque at 8000 rpms wich is still 6 hp. Saw 2 has 3.75 ft-lb at 8000 rpms so it has 5.71 hp. Saw 1 has 4.50 ft-lb at 7000 rpms wich is still 6 hp. Saw 2 has 4 ft-lb of torque at 7000 rpms wich is 5.33 hp.
> 
> Saw 1 can handle a bigger bar or can run a smaller bar faster with a larger drive sprocket because it has the torque to pull it through. My 660 pulls a 36" bar with authority. My 461 will not unless you hold back on the saw.








A Ferrari is faster than a F250 which one is better? It all comes down to how you manage the power and what you do with the power.


----------



## Robert J (Sep 4, 2013)

After talking to him today his 460 is stock aside from a dual port muffler. He is also running oregon square filed chain. With my 372 and a MM and base gasket delete I doubt ill be able to compete...or will I? He said he isn't going to port his saw because he likes it as it is. I however plan on having my saw ported at some point. Will I benefit much from running the 52mm BB?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

Robert J said:


> After talking to him today his 460 is stock aside from a dual port muffler. He is also running oregon square filed chain. With my 372 and a MM and base gasket delete I doubt ill be able to compete...or will I? He said he isn't going to port his saw because he likes it as it is. I however plan on having my saw ported at some point. Will I benefit much from running the 52mm BB?



Keep the OEM parts. While there are some pretty good AM cylinder kits out there, the OEM parts can't be bettered.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 5, 2013)

Robert J said:


> After talking to him today his 460 is stock aside from a dual port muffler. He is also running oregon square filed chain. With my 372 and a MM and base gasket delete I doubt ill be able to compete...or will I? He said he isn't going to port his saw because he likes it as it is. I however plan on having my saw ported at some point. Will I benefit much from running the 52mm BB?






No on the BB. Why even indulged you're buddy? Just run your saw and enjoy it. Now if you still want it ported, send it out now instead of waiting and be done with it.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 5, 2013)

Robert J said:


> After talking to him today his 460 is stock aside from a dual port muffler. He is also running oregon square filed chain. With my 372 and a MM and base gasket delete I doubt ill be able to compete...or will I? He said he isn't going to port his saw because he likes it as it is. I however plan on having my saw ported at some point. Will I benefit much from running the 52mm BB?



He will be tough to beat without porting, but If your also running well filed/ground square along with the base gasket And MM, you'll be right there with him at the finish. find out what size/type of wood he wants to race in. make sure your running the right sprocket for that size. Also remember you can grind or file better/sharper edges than Oregon CL comes with standard out of box. "With a lot of practice".I'd say Go ahead a Race him we are all interested how this turns out. After all you have nothing to lose as he's running the bigger saw and "Should you win." and win repeatedly however, he's going to have a lot to think about. and you wont have to listen to him brag about Magnum as much.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Sep 5, 2013)

Robert J said:


> After talking to him today his 460 is stock aside from a dual port muffler. He is also running oregon square filed chain. With my 372 and a MM and base gasket delete I doubt ill be able to compete...or will I? He said he isn't going to port his saw because he likes it as it is. I however plan on having my saw ported at some point. Will I benefit much from running the 52mm BB?



A race saw and a work saw are two different animals. Both have their place, but it's not clear to me which one you want to end up with.

HedgeRow posted this to another thread:

_That's the thing about a work saw... It don't have to be the absolute fastest... 
Just fast enough...
It should start well, and idle right...
It should have enough snot to run a size up bar in a pinch...
The throttle response should be crisp, and it should have enough torque to stop and start the chain in the middle of a cut after knocking a couple wedges...
It should have enough speed to move through a leaning tree easily, and run a chain you got the rakers a little too low on...

Oh, and sideways balance is a plus..._


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2013)

A ported work saw does not constitute a race saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> A ported work saw does not constitute a race saw.



Very true........two different worlds with near zero overlap.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 5, 2013)

I offer two types of saws. work saws or race saws. no in between. if its a real work saw and not a weekend cookie cutter then it needs to last and be 100% reliable for a man to put food on the table. I wont take the chance of getting that little extra for bragging rights in my work saw. now if you want to race lets go there,no holds bared run what you brung running nitro.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 5, 2013)

Philip Wheelock said:


> A race saw and a work saw are two different animals. Both have their place, but it's not clear to me which one you want to end up with.
> 
> HedgeRow posted this to another thread:
> 
> ...



Not too mention using as little extra fuel as possible to achieve those goals..


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> A ported work saw does not constitute a race saw.



It is when your trying to race it.......doesn't have to be a full blown race saw to race


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> It is when your trying to race it.......doesn't have to be a full blown race saw to race


a work saw being being raced is still a work saw. not a race saw!!!!!!!:bang:


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> a work saw being being raced is still a work saw. not a race saw!!!!!!!:bang:



Ok guess having a pro built race chain on a semi modded work saw that you only use for racing at a gtg is still a work saw then?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> Ok guess having a pro built race chain on a semi modded work saw that you only use for racing at a gtg is still a work saw then?



I run square on most everything ,and they are work saws ,i believe Jon's chain was an off the roll .325 round chisel,he just converted to square on his grinder ,nothing race about it


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> I run square on most everything ,and they are work saws ,i believe Jon's chain was an off the roll .325 round chisel,he just converted to square on his grinder ,nothing race about it



I understand that my point is just because a guy doesn't have a highly modified chainsaw doesn't mean he can't have a race saw,I have a couple slightly modified saws that I only use for racing sure there nothing I could use in a hotsaw race but I still consider them race saws


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> I understand that my point is just because a guy doesn't have a highly modified chainsaw doesn't mean he can't have a race saw,I have a couple slightly modified saws that I only use for racing sure there nothing I could use in a hotsaw race but I still consider them race saws



oops i thought i was in the 261 thread


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> oops i thought i was in the 261 thread



Well that sucks I was really wanting to argue with you!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> Well that sucks I was really wanting to argue with you!!!!



well what kind of saw do you have ,i bet i have a faster one somewhere in my collection :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> well what kind of saw do you have ,i bet i have a faster one somewhere in my collection :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh ya bet mines bigger:yoyo:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> Ok guess having a pro built race chain on a semi modded work saw that you only use for racing at a gtg is still a work saw then?



if its only used to race but isn't any faster than a work saw with a good chain,ok,ok,you can call it a race saw. me ,well id call it lunch for my race saws. but you can call it a racesaw :hmm3grin2orange::jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> Well that sucks I was really wanting to argue with you!!!!



My Dad has bigger tits.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 5, 2013)

TMI randy


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> if its only used to race but isn't any faster than a work saw with a good chain,ok,ok,you can call it a race saw. me ,well id call it lunch for my race saws. but you can call it a racesaw :hmm3grin2orange::jester:



Just remember the Apple usually doesn't fall far from the tree especially sagging ones:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tolman_paul (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a work saw if you loose, it's a race saw if you win


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> Just remember the Apple usually doesn't fall far from the tree especially sagging ones:hmm3grin2orange:



I thought you wanted to argue........say something about muh Dad's tits. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I thought you wanted to argue........say something about muh Dad's tits. :msp_ohmy:



He breast fed me ya know... :msp_mad:


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He breast fed me ya know... :msp_mad:



You win


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> You win



Chicken. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Chicken. :hmm3grin2orange:



More like scared!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> More like scared!!



Ya want I should I give ya some titty? :cool2:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 5, 2013)

You ain't right Randy. 




But we like you that eay


----------



## F.W.P.T (Sep 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ya want I should I give ya some titty? :cool2:



Over did it with pie or exhaust fumes gettin to ya??:hmm3grin2orange:

Funny either way!


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ya want I should I give ya some titty? :cool2:



Were you a problem child?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> Were you a problem child?



My mom said I was a "change of life" baby.......me coming along sure as hell changed her life.


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> just because a guy doesn't have a highly modified chainsaw doesn't mean he can't have a race saw



He can have a saw race, just not a race saw:biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 5, 2013)

and just to be clear, I ain't no "race"ist:biggrin:


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 5, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> and just to be clear, I ain't no "race"ist:biggrin:



By the looks of your shadow in that tree it appears you are!


----------



## Boleclimber (Sep 5, 2013)

*A few additions.*

A tuned pipe, square filed chain, proper rakers, minimum bar length required to clear log, 8 tooth sprocket, .020 squish, 385 carb, nitro propane mixed with 93 octane gas. The pipe is not exactly a working saws part, however a tuned pipe really wakens a saw up regardless of port work. 

Nitro propane is an oxygen additive (less oxygen than nitro methane) that mixes with gas. Nitro methane will not mix with gas. More oxygen allows more gas to be burned in a given volume and releasing more energy to the chain. Because nitro propane has less oxygen there is low risk of the saw continuing to run when the kill switch is off like nitro methane saws do. 

You will absolutely leave a 460 in the dust and have a saw that sounds like a dirt bike.


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 5, 2013)

fwgsaw said:


> By the looks of your shadow in that tree it appears you are!


That's a stinky "shadow":biggrin:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 8, 2013)

Talking modded saws is equal to talking politics and religion as well as " my chain is sharper . Than yours"
Endless, haha.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2013)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Talking modded saws is equal to talking politics and religion as well as " my chain is sharper . Than yours"
> Endless, haha.



Yeah that pretty much sums it up. Unless you've been to a gtg like the 372 build off where there was 20 saws from a variety of builders and styles to see what you would like best.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 9, 2013)

I ran a stock saw yesterday ,it cut the wood even :msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> I ran a stock saw yesterday ,it cut the wood even :msp_wink:



It probably took all day to make a couple cuts didn't it


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 9, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> It probably took all day to make a couple cuts didn't it


----------



## homelitejim (Sep 9, 2013)

What I gleaned from this thread is that stock for stock the 460 is the stronger saw.


----------

